# Public Dove Hunting



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey all, I'm not new to dove hunting just looking for some recommendations on new land to hunt. Ive hunted the Dove fields at West Branch quite a bit In the last couple years. Had some luck (2-3 birds each time) but nothing consistent. If anyone has had a good hunt on public land and would like to point me there it would be much appreciated. Looking to stay within an hour and a half or so of Akron. thanks!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

JRBASSER said:


> Hey all, I'm not new to dove hunting just looking for some recommendations on new land to hunt. Ive hunted the Dove fields at West Branch quite a bit In the last couple years. Had some luck (2-3 birds each time) but nothing consistent. If anyone has had a good hunt on public land and would like to point me there it would be much appreciated. Looking to stay within an hour and a half or so of Akron. thanks!


to have productive hunt,
you have to drive around your area,where farmers harvest,and watch if the doves are using the field,then you have to ask the farmer if you can hunt there.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll agree with that, I spent a good amount of time down at highland town res. this year and the fields they put in are super nice. Sunflowers, buck wheat and corn. You would think every dove in the area would be there feeding in these fields. But I've never seen a single dove feeding on one of them regardless of how nice they are. 

Pressure has a lot to do with it also, and public land is tough. One morning I watched 20 plus doves fly across a bordering tree line going from tree top to tree top from their roost to the lake and back again. Outside of the reach of any of the fields. You can only shoot at them so many times before they find alternate routes.

They are always going to be moving and using different fields, what was hot yesterday might not be used again all season.


----------

